# Shooting photo thread



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Was a nice 70ºF so I was out practicing with my fiance today for our red stag, fallow deer and wild boar hunts.










Let´s see some pics!


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you ladies camera shy? LOL


----------



## SouthernBelle05 (Jan 10, 2013)

Target practice!


----------



## cutsiebowhunter (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is one of me practicing at home and the other learning how to use a stand...


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Indoor 3D League last April:


----------



## Scotsbowhunter (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi ladies, here are some photos from today practicing in the woods for my wild boar and red stag hunts soon.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## mn_medic (Jul 31, 2012)

My 9 year old and I shooting indoor 3d a couple weeks ago.


----------



## 3DArtemis (Jan 30, 2013)

This is from last summer shooting at Nelson Ledges Archery.


----------



## misshuntressKT3 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

View attachment 1587046


This is my sweetheart and her brand new bow. (Christmas present!)
A Diamond/Bowtech Infinite Edge in camo with black limbs. 
She is shooting 35 pounds 24" draw. 
This photo was taken at Bow-N-Arrow shop in Lakeside California.


----------



## Marie3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

A few


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

Hey Kim? What did you shoot on Sunday the 12th?. I think it was a TOUGH 3-D.
I bet you shot better than most. (guys included)


And.....

Congratulations on your election to the Board of Directors for the California Bow Hunters State Archery Association ! (CBH/SAA)

FYI.......................................

Kim is now the 2nd VP of Field !!!
Like the CBH President said, "Kim is a dedicated competitor, on the target range and also in the woods while hunting."

I, for one, am proud of her. Let's hear it !!!


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

Hey! I didn't shoot the Rendezvous, I was at the World Archery Festival in Vegas. I heard it was a very tough shoot. Lots of critters beyond 50 yards. I heard there was a wolf at something like 63 yards and a mule deer out there preety far too.


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

LOL..
I could have SWORN I saw you there but after all, I can't even remember what I had for dinner last night.

IT WAS TOUGH. Many very unhappy individuals.

One shot was from the TREE STAND. It was 63 yards. 45 degrees down angle.
The 3-D target? 
A Rinehart Frog - 18" x 18"
The 10 ring is the size of a Silver Dollar!

One could barely see the tiny creature.
Only 3 of the 7 in my group even hit the thing and no one got better than a 5.
At least I got a 5 out of it.

It was FUN!!
I hope you shot well. You are my hero!

Bill


----------

